# Found a couple cool websites



## jk47 (Aug 13, 2014)

One is called African farming mag.com and the other one is Far East farming mag.com

It's a cool sites with interesting articles on it and it cool to see how people farm in different areas of the world and who knows it might give you ideas


----------



## M.L. McKnight (Aug 14, 2014)

That African site is pretty neat. In that one article in the pig section where they talk about contaminated meat, look at the photo, they left SKIN on the chops! I know that is something minor but I have never seen that done before. I have a college buddy from Kenya that now lives in Atlanta, I am going to call that fella and tell him that his continent doesn't know how to fabricate pork properly! He'll laugh about it but I imagine depending on how you cook it, you could end up having a cracklin' on the side. I'm not meaning to get off on a food tangent, that picture just caught my eye.


----------

